# Fishing in Biloxi?



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, im moving to Biloxi in a couple weeks for work (military) and was wondering if anyone knew of some good spots to start fishing when i get there. Also, of any forums similar to this for that area. Ive google searched and cant find anything for the biloxi/gulfport area. Ill be there all summer and any help, what fish are abundant, specific piers or bridges, and any other pointer would be helpful.
Thanks in advance:thumbup:


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I'm originally from Gulfport there is some great fishing and a great forum I was recently introduced to. It's called bullnettlenews.com has a great bunch of guys that really know their trout fishing. As far as spots the dmr has a PDF map of all of their inshore reefs they manage you can find on the website. Some produce more than others but lots of them are within casting distance of a pier or can be waded to. All the same tactics as Florida apply there just brown water instead of green. It's a great place to live and to fish I think you'll enjoy it


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Hey I just moved from Gulfport to Milton. Great fishing over there. Ms rod and gun has a decent forum. Guessing you'll be a keesler. Plenty of fishing right on base in back bay. All reefs are public over there all in shallow water and some casting distance from shore. Also it's a quick boat ride to the marsh, red and specks are thick!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

there is a flounder hole from hell down there!! pm me and ill give you the scoop


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Feb 15, 2013)

You can kill the trout at the marina on the base


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

flounderpounder28 said:


> there is a flounder hole from hell down there!! pm me and ill give you the scoop


Pm sent and thanks in advance


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

And what's the trick for the Marina I usually go with a soft plastic under a a cork. Anything that works better then that?


----------

